# Accepting credit card payments/alternatives to square...



## RMconstruction (Jun 5, 2013)

I used Square, but it didn't work out. Rectangle has been working for me (lower costs).


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Sounds pretty spammy to me....


----------



## RMconstruction (Jun 5, 2013)

TimelessQuality said:


> Sounds pretty spammy to me....


Sounds pretty rude to me haha...I'm just an honest guy trying to get a message across and as I said if anyone has a better alternative I would like to know about it!


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

What's the problem that there holding so much of your money .


----------



## RMconstruction (Jun 5, 2013)

Post deleted


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

RMconstruction said:


> I received this letter from them. I used my account normally and they even verified my business. It just doesn't make sense but after doing some research I found out that I wasn't the only one to have received a letter like this...
> 
> Dear Scott,
> 
> ...


High risk meaning you use it to much or not enough .


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Never had a problem with square, but never have a $35,000.00 hit with them either. Largest transaction has been around $8,000.00. Was in the bank the next day. Usually run 2-4k a month thru them.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I have used Square for the last year and have been nothing but thrilled with it. I never had a problem with the money being there either. I would recommend this service highly.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

RMconstruction said:


> Sounds pretty rude to me haha...I'm just an honest guy trying to get a message across and as I said if anyone has a better alternative I would like to know about it!


Sorry I'm rude... Just because you have 13 posts all badmouthing square and talking up rectangle...:whistling

My bad


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

RMconstruction said:


> Sounds pretty rude to me haha...I'm just an honest guy trying to get a message across and as I said if anyone has a better alternative I would like to know about it!


"The best company for taking credit cards is undoubtedly Rectangle ware-ever pay, I started using it relatively recently and it is by far the cheapest and most efficient on the market. I've done a lot of research and they have the lowest rates because they process themselves as opposed to being a middle man for another processor like square or intuit. Not to mention I always receive the payment next day, the website is (link removed)... I highly recommend you all check it out."

"Rectangle ware-ever pay is the best on the market, I used to use square and recently had all my guys switch over. The rates are significantly lower because they process themselves as opposed to middle manning for another processor (like square, intuit, and paypal)... even better than the lower rates is the guaranteed next day payment. I highly recommend it for any contractors or businesses that need to take payments on the go..link removed"

"I was using square for about 6 months and had a terrible experience. The are holding over 35 thousand dollars on our Company account, they say for 90 days. Who knows if we will EVER get it. There have been 70 complaints file with the San Francisco BBB alone in the past 12 months. YES, use this company if you can AFFORD to HAVE YOUR FUNDS HELD INDEFINITELY AT THEIR WHIM. They just assume this is O.K. No problem, we don’t need the 35k that we worked so hard for to pay our bills. I have heard from MANY customers who have experienced the same thing.

Three months ago I signed up for Rectangle Ware Ever Pay instead. Not only do they have MUCH lower rates, they are focused on catering to Contractors. They are a smaller company like many of us. We have to stand up and fight against big businesses like Square, especially when we can save so much with Rectangle (I'm saving about $1000 a year in processing fees)

I haven't had any issues with them and if I ever have a question I never even have to wait on hold. PM me if you want more info...

Also if someone has an alternative to rectangle that offers even lower rates please let me know, I'm always looking to save money lol... "


I wonder why you didn't deny spamming:whistling


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

RM, do you have a website? Any proof that you are who you say you are? Where are you located. Rudeness is having a hidden agenda and passing yourself off as something you are not. Please provide some evidence that you are who you say you are.


----------



## RMconstruction (Jun 5, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> RM, do you have a website? Any proof that you are who you say you are? Where are you located. Rudeness is having a hidden agenda and passing yourself off as something you are not. Please provide some evidence that you are who you say you are.


I didn't think that I had to post 5000 posts on other topics to receive credibility. The reason I joined this site is so that I could get advice on projects and all of the questions that I had were already answered. So, I figured I would help people out by telling them about a great company. Wouldn't you do the same? What do you do when you get a new car that's the best you've ever had? Don't you want to just go out and tell everyone about it?

Anyways, here is my website. http://rmconstruction-ny.com/

I'm located in NY and I haven't been in business for very long...

Any more questions? lol


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

So how do you like home adviser .


----------



## RMconstruction (Jun 5, 2013)

skillman said:


> So how do you like home adviser .


I've gotten a lot of business through them but most of my business is from word of mouth and simply posting flyers around the locations I service. I also can't stand paying fees to home advisor but at least they built my website...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Everyone should be able to agree on the worst ones. I'll throw in Leaders - lots of bad reviews, and I know someone who used them for a short while.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

RMconstruction said:


> I didn't think that I had to post 5000 posts on other topics to receive credibility. The reason I joined this site is so that I could get advice on projects and all of the questions that I had were already answered. So, I figured I would help people out by telling them about a great company. Wouldn't you do the same? What do you do when you get a new car that's the best you've ever had? Don't you want to just go out and tell everyone about it?
> 
> Anyways, here is my website. http://rmconstruction-ny.com/
> 
> ...


I'll give this guy some credit for coming back with his real name and business, rather than just disappear like the one-and-dones. I don't really know or care about the payments story; his edit of the first post has about enough information for me.

His web site is definitely not stock photography, so he's safe on that score:laughing:

- Bob


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

RMconstruction said:


> I didn't think that I had to post 5000 posts on other topics to receive credibility. The reason I joined this site is so that I could get advice on projects and all of the questions that I had were already answered. So, I figured I would help people out by telling them about a great company. Wouldn't you do the same? What do you do when you get a new car that's the best you've ever had? Don't you want to just go out and tell everyone about it?
> 
> Anyways, here is my website. http://rmconstruction-ny.com/
> 
> ...


Wow, this is a great way to start off here. First, I said nothing about how many posts I have or how many you don't, now did I? I simply asked for some proof as to your real identity. So no, you don't have to have thousands of posts to be credible, but you definitely need to give more information about yourself. Heck, even the first response was that it smelled like spam.

Also, thanks for editing your posts so that they don't sound so spammy.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

What confuses me is that he hasn't been in business long, but is out 30,000k and now has enough history to recommend a new service? RM, How long have you used Rectangle? How do you know that they are not going to hold your money either? Did you read their contract? Do they have a similar clause.

I have been using square for over a year now and have had no issues. The payments have always been in my account the next day. Also I looked at rectangles website and they scream fly-by-night. So If I was making a jump, it wouldn't be to rectangle.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

CarpenterSFO said:


> I'll give this guy some credit for coming back with his real name and business, rather than just disappear like the one-and-dones. I don't really know or care about the payments story; his edit of the first post has about enough information for me.
> 
> His web site is definitely not stock photography, so he's safe on that score:laughing:
> 
> - Bob


I agree, his edit of the first post is much better and doesn't look anything like the first, which was pretty spammy. He also deleted another one that backed up the notion that it was a spam thread. So kudos to him for the clean up!


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------

